# Plastisol Transfer Issue



## niftytees (Jan 31, 2011)

I have had an issue with a reputable transfer company and wanted to see if you guys felt the outcome was fair. Details would make this post too long to read, but the basics are this. We placed a large order so we could produce over 1400 shirts for our local soccer club. First batch was determined to be bad and my order was reprinted. Second batch was also determined to be bad. I received that email (no phone call) late on a Friday afternoon with no way to contact the customer service agent. Waiting to start another reprint on Monday would not have allowed us to meet our delivery date so we used the bad transfers even though the quality was poor. I acknowledge that decision was mine but the company put me in a really difficult position with our biggest customer. I didn't feel I should have to pay for bad transfers so I requested a refund since the company had two tries and couldn’t get them right. After a week of “looking into my request”, the company offered a $300 store credit on a $1600 order. My judgement is clouded so I thought I would see if you guys thought the offer was fair. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

In my opinion, If you use it then you have you pay for it.
Did you request samples before buying? If not, then again this is mistake on your part. If yes, and the samples were better, then maybe you should ask for a higher refund amount, which you can pass on to your client.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

First batch was determined to be bad and my order was reprinted. Second batch was also determined to be bad. 

What was wrong with the transfers ?


----------

